# Pudelpointers



## Springer

Hey everyone,
I was wondering how many of you have a Pudelpointer? It seems like there are more owners than I originally thought? So if you have one post a pic! And tell us a little about your dog. I currently own a female out of Cedarwoods Kennel, she is just over a year old and a great companion for the kids and family. She has really taken off this year in terms of finding and retrieving upland game, she is not as fond of the water as my lab's were, but not very many dogs are. I am very impressed with their willingness to work in the field. I am also noticing that they aren't a hyper adolescent type of dog. My labs were crazy at this age, which really endears me to the breed. What has been your experience?


----------



## sknabnoj

Don't have one but, I'm looking at getting one as soon as I finish my MBA program and have more time to train. PM Sent


----------



## Packfish

2 here- great dogs-great hunters but can't say they are any better hunters than some of my buddies GWP or Drats- they are great family dogs-wouldn't go another way for that reason -I would go for a slick coat if theres a choice. I have one of both - one burr free one burr magnet.


----------



## gdog

I've had PP's for around 8 years now. Mine have been great family dogs and ok hunters. My DD is the best hunting dog I've had yet and is also a great family dog. My PP's have been a little more needy then my DD. Afield they check in more and are more concerned on my whereabouts. My DD keeps track of me, but priority one is finding game. No time to socialize like my PP's have liked to do. Both are great in the house, with the PP's being a little bit more mischievous in my experience.

Mine have all been slick coated which is a plus as Packfish mentions. There can be huge coat differences within the same litter.


----------



## Springer

Packfish and Gdog, do either of you have any pictures of your dogs? Packfish does the burr magnets coat feel wirehair like? or is it softer? And I agree I can't say that Pudelpointers are any better in the field than any other dog, but they possess some admirable qualities that have really made it fun to own one.


----------



## gdog




----------



## Packfish

My 6 year old looks just like GDOGS in the 2nd picture- my 9 mo old is my avatar- he is a soft wooly coat. Except for the long CRP hunts for sharptails where the burrs are minimal it's usually a session when we get back with the youngster on pulling burrs- some I use the horse mane show spray stuff on him and let it sit for a few minutes- that helps slide out some of the hard core burrs- It's a good bonding session with him- it's just the older dog gets no burrs- he may have a few on him but by the time he goes against the next bush they are gone.


----------



## Springer

GDog and Packfish those are some beautiful dogs! I am partial to the slick coated Pudelpointer as well. I previously had a English Springer Spaniel and the time and effort that went into grooming, was more than enough motivation to look for a new breed. So what do each of you usually hunt? I have had Sierra on some pheasant and chukar and she seems to really enjoy being in the field. She tolerates the marsh, but doesn't like it as much. I'm looking at getting a male to see the difference in disposition and ability. I am interested in what you think about stonesthrow vs. cedarwoods? And if any one is aware of any other breeders close to Utah? Thanks for the info.


----------



## Packfish

I only have first hand knowledge of Cedarwoods- the rest is just what I have read and heard. 
I hunt just upland game- pheasants- all grouse and chuckars. Gave up waterfowl many years ago. I also know they are great cross country ski and back packing companions.


----------



## CVHunter INACTIVE

Here is a pic of my five month old puppy. We just got het first pheasant thursday. It sure seems like she has a lot of desire to hunt. I'm looking forward to next year for sure.


----------



## Packfish

That's a good looking pup !!


----------



## Springer

CV Hunter that is a beautiful pup! And congrats on your first pheasant! We were in the same boat, we took our young pup out this weekend and found four roosters, thanks to our excellent shooting abilities we only brought down one:? But, it was one of the best trips I have been on watching her work the fields and hit point! These dogs truly have some innate ability to naturally hunt and find game. I haven't done any training in terms of pointing, because I wanted her to just have fun and enjoy the hunt, but sure enough she locked in on each of the birds with a strong point and didn't move until we flushed them. Overall it was a great weekend, glad to hear of your success.


----------

